# Contratto agevolato



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

What does "contratto agevolato" (simplified contract?) mean/imply in an apartment rental advertisement? Would this type of contract satisfy the requirements for a national (long term) visa?
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/pdf2010/...edolare/Scheda_Locazion-canone-concordato.pdf

It's in Italian. They likely mean it's a concordato. That implies what should be a reasonable price for the market. Not a steal but not above market either. 

I assume it would fully require your visa requirements but you need to ask the consulate. Can't see why not.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Coming back only a few years later I not that this link is dead. These may help future researchers:








Canone concordato - Ultime notizie su Canone concordato - Argomenti del Sole 24 Ore







argomenti.ilsole24ore.com












Canone concordato


I canoni «concordati» sono stati istituiti con la legge 431/98 (la riforma delle locazioni). In pratica, consentono al proprietario di avere un



st.ilsole24ore.com




This entire site appears to have good info although registration may be required for some.


----------

